# How much yeast nutrient should I add?



## Pauly2275 (Nov 24, 2011)

I bought three pails of Zinfandel- special body grape juice two weeks ago and the fermentation seems to have stopped. I have been constintently at 1.002 for a couple of days. Ideally it would be a fair bit dryer than it tastes right now and I would like to add yeast nutrient to restart the fermention, the only question is how much should I add?

Starting specific gravity 1.105


----------



## Tom (Nov 25, 2011)

Whats the temp? S/B in the 70's
Read the label on your nutrient usually 1/2tsp per gal. No harm to adding this to the wine at this stage.


----------



## jet (Nov 25, 2011)

Sounds like it's stuck. I'm not sure nutrient will be enough to get it going, and at 1.002 could serve as a growth medium for unfriendlies.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Nov 25, 2011)

You could add a teaspoon of super ferment and stir it in.


----------

